# Help with Calvin Review



## sastark (Jul 13, 2009)

All,

I have been asked to participate in a "panel-type discussion" on a local Christian Radio program (the Apologetics.com radio show, for those of you in Southern California or who subscribe to their podcasts) this Friday night. The topic is "John Calvin". Can anyone suggest some resources to review his life/theology this week?

Thanks!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 13, 2009)

What a great opportunity, Seth! Will you be able to read The Institutes this week? 

I've always thought Monergism.com did a good job compiling various internet sources. You can see several by going here.


----------



## sastark (Jul 13, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> What a great opportunity, Seth! Will you be able to read The Institutes this week?
> 
> I've always thought Monergism.com did a good job compiling various internet sources. You can see several by going here.



To be honest, I thought rereading The Institutes this week would be the best place to start.

Thanks for the link, too!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 13, 2009)

You must be the world's fastest reader!


----------



## KMK (Jul 13, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> You must be the world's fastest reader!



1000 pages in 4 days = 250 pages per day = 14 pages per waking hour 

Wow


----------



## sastark (Jul 13, 2009)

KMK said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > You must be the world's fastest reader!
> ...



Hmm...my edition of The Institutes is much smaller (by several hundred pages). You guys are starting to worry me, now.


----------



## Prufrock (Jul 13, 2009)

Muller's _The Unaccommodated Calvin_ is a great place to start; and Steinmetz's _Calvin in Context_ contains much useful material.



> Originally Posted by *sastark*
> _Hmm...my edition of The Institutes is much smaller (by several hundred pages). You guys are starting to worry me, now. _



Is it the book published by Baker, edited by Tony Lane and Hilary Osborne? A lot of people seem to have this very abridged edition.


----------

